# EXCEL/Word-Datei in html-Dokument öffnen und speichern



## Loola (6. Januar 2007)

Hallöchen zusammen 

Ich versuche erst seit kurzem mich in html einzuarbeiten, aber bin trotzdem schon soweit (*freu*), dass ich eine einfache Seite erstellen konnte. Diese habe ich mit Frames erstellt, so dass ich auf der linken Seite die Rubriken habe und im rechten Frame mir die Ergebnisse anzeigen lassen kann.

Das klappt eigentlich soweit auch ganz gut, nur stellt sich mir nun eine bedeutende Frage:

Kann ich im linken Frame auf eine EXCEL-Datei verlinken und diese EXCEL-Datei im rechten Frame anzeigen lassen UND dort auch speichern?

Hintergrund ist: Ich erstelle die Seite im Auftrag unseres Teams (geschäftlich). Diese EXCEL-Listen bzw. Word-Listen beziehen sich auf Schulungen und Urlaubspläne und sollen somit auch von den Kollegen bearbeitet werden können.

Hingekriegt habe ich es, die Dateien zu verlinken und anzeigen zu lassen, aber das speichern funktioniert dann leider nicht 

Leider habe ich in Suchergebnissen der Suchfunktion nichts passendes gefunden und hoffe daher auf eure Hilfe 

Vielen Dank im voraus und Grüße
Simone


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2007)

Hi,

mir ist da keine Möglichkeit bekannt, um eine Excel- oder Word-Datei innerhalb eines HTML-Dokuments nach dem Editieren abspeichern zu können, da ja nicht die "vollständige" Programmumgebung incl. der Menüleiste in dem HTML-Dokument zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Loola (6. Januar 2007)

Sowas in der Richtung habe ich bereits erwartet 

Weißt Du vielleicht, ob es in einer anderen Programmiersprache möglich ist?

Zum Lernen bin ich immer bereit.....muß nicht unbedingt in html sein. Es macht so oder so tierisch Spaß 

Danke


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2007)

Da bin ich als nicht-Programmierer leider überfragt.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei noch darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich bei HTML um keine Programmier-, sondern um eine Auszeichnungssprache handelt (HTML = HyperTextMarkupLanguage).


----------



## superharry (6. Januar 2007)

also Anzeigen und Speichern einer Excel Datei im HTML wird nich funktionieren , dafür gibt es ja auch Datenbanken die du per PHP ansprechen und deren Inhalt ausgeben lassen kannst, andere Möglichkeit wäre den Inhalt der Excel /Word Dateien in die HTML Datei Kopieren und die HTML Datei dann von den Kollegen so bearbeiten lassen! 
Dritte ,unschöne, Variante wäre du läst dir mit PHP eine TXT Datei erzeugen und die über PHP auf der Webseite anzeigen, die Kollegen bearbeiten dann die TXT Datei ;-)


----------



## Loola (6. Januar 2007)

Huhu superharry,

auch wenn ich es mir jetzt vielleicht einfach gemacht habe, habe ich die Möglichkeit ausprobiert, die EXCEL-Datei (wie von Dir vorgeschlagen) als html-Datei zu speichern und diese dann entsprechend einzufügen.

Wenn ich diese Datei so im IE öffne, dann kann ich in EXCEL abspringen, diese dort bearbeiten und wieder auf die Ansicht zurückgehn. Wenn ich dann aktualisiere, dann werden die Daten auch tatsächlich übernommen. Das gefällt mir 

1 Problem habe ich dann allerdings wieder: Wenn ich diese Datei verlinke und mir im Hauptframe anzeigen lassen will, gibt es dort dann keine Möglichkeit mehr diese zu bearbeiten und zu speichern... Muß ich da noch irgendwas beachten? Habe die ganz normale  "A HREF="-Variante zum Verlinken genommen....

Dank Dir übrigens für die Tipps. Die unschöne Variante werd ich allerdings nicht wählen 

@Maik: Oopsi, wieder was dazugelernt. Ich hoffe es sei mir verziehen. Befasse mich mit dem Thema erst seit Donnerstag ;-)


----------

